# Shelf And Cabinet Added To Queen Bed Slide Out



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

I was browsing through ebay and if you look closely at the queen bed slide out picture you will se this trailer is equipped with a shelf and a small cabinet. The bummer is ours is a 06 and we didnt get neither one. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMEWA%3AIT


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Does look nice but not for me. I like to sit up in the bed to relax or read or watch TV. My girls play on the slide and I can see them hitting their head. Does give you more storage in a 21 tho. Should be an option the dealer could add for anyone.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All depends on when it was built in '06. Keystone does not follow set model years like, say, the automobile industry does.

It is interesting to see Lakeshore selling on E-Bay in an auction format. Could really change to way these things are sold. I wonder what their reserve is? And how it compares to their regular prices?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

We have an 06 26RS finished on 17th Sept and it has the shelf and extra cabinet. Makes storage of mom and dads stuff much easier than without and maybe a little warmer in the winter without the window. They both seem very sturdy but I am not sure what they have attached to to make it so. The shelf does not interfere with the light but if you sit up against the wall then your head would touch the shelf.

You could probably order them from a dealer and install yourself. The cabinet is not a regular one it is tapered on the top to match the slope of the slide roof. This and some other changes made it the heavist 26RS we have seen (inside cabinet door) at 5050lb. Based on what I have seen here I wonder how much it really weighs.

David


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like the cabinet in the queen slideout
For extra storage
But I'm not ungrading again









Don


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

DW's favorite place to sit is on the QS so that shelf would not work for us. I was thinking about making one that is up higher though so she wouldn't hit her head.

As for the cabinet, the extra storage would be nice but I like the window better, more ventilation, light, and better view of the beautiful northern MI scenery.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

I have an '05 21RS w/o cabinet and shelf in the rear slide. After seeing the pic, I like my slide better with the window. I dont think I would care for that at all ...


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We have an 06 28rsds with the cabinet and shelf. We like the extra storage. My husband likes having a flashlight, keys, wallet, etc. on the shelf above his head so they can be grabbed quickly if needed. I like having my favorite bedtime reads there as well. I guess to each his own!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> I have an '05 21RS w/o cabinet and shelf in the rear slide. After seeing the pic, I like my slide better with the window. I dont think I would care for that at all ...
> [snapback]67218[/snapback]​


We like having the window at the foot of the bed. (I should say the girls do)
The slide bed is for the girls.
I think I would like to add a corner shelf for the DVD player to sit on. Someone here added a nice corner shelf and one over the headboard. 
My feeling is, sometimes if you have the extra space (to store stuff) you will bring more "stuff" I find we don't use half the "stuff" we bring along as it is.
(But we have the 27...it has a lot of storage.)









MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My thinking is 
The more space you have.
The more stuff you bring
The more stuff you bring.
The more weight you add(I don't like that combo)









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree that - at least for me - the side window is preferable to the cabinet.
The shelf over the head of the bed would be nice though (for wallets, glasses, etc.).

Besides, we carry too much stuff already, and still have not filled the storage we already have!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

